# JSF - Ressourcenbundle-Text als HTML ausgeben



## sin1977 (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich lese in meiner JSF Anwendung Texte aus einer Ressourcendatei aus welche dann auch angezeigt werden sollen. Das Problem allerdings ist, das ich den Text gerne schon als HTML formatiert in einer Messagedatei ablegen möchte, diese Tags beim auslesen allerdings umgewandelt werden.

*Beispiel*

MyMessages.properties

```
title = Hallo Welt
Blabla
```


Ausgelesen wird "title" in einer Bean mittels:


```
public String getTitle() {
          
        FacesContext context = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
        ResourceBundle rb = ResourceBundle.getBundle(context.getApplication().getMessageBundle(), context.getViewRoot().getLocale());
        return rb.getString("title");
          
    }
```


In der JSP wird der Inhalt von "Title" folgendermassen dargestellt:


```
<h:outputText value="#{MyBean.title}" />
```


Im Browser ist dann folgendes zu sehen 


```
Hallo Welt
Blabla
```

Der Zeilenumbruch-Tag wird nicht als 
 im Code übernommen sondern umgewandelt in HTML-Sonderzeichen damit dieser Tag nicht interpretiert werden kann.


*Jemand eine Idee wie ich JSF beibringen kann keine Tags umzuwandeln?*


----------



## WeirdAl (7. Jun 2007)

Hi,
einfach escape="false" im entsprechenden Tag setzen.


----------

